# marcum lx3tc problem



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I was out on the ice yesterday and my marcum quit working after 2 hours without touching anything... it turns on and spins and the top red bar lights up but that is it.. it will not read or show anything else.. I can hear the transducer clicking. (but it doesnt sound as loud as i remember.. but it has been a while since i have really heard it though)... I went home and tried my spare battery charged to 12.9v and even hooked it up to my truck battery and the same thing..... anybody ever have anything like this happen? any help would be appreciated .... Thanx


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds like ducer gone bad... How long you had it? Have you called Marcum yet?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

thanx for the reply... I bought it in 2008... and no i havnt called them yet... it was yesterday when it went out and i didnt think they would be open on the weekend.. but i will look up the # and give it a try..


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Unplug all your connections and replug them in???


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yes, unplug the tranducer and plug it back in, then crank the gain up high and aim the trandsucer at the concrete floor and then go over the cable, check at the top of the transducer and all along the cable for cuts, twist the cable around gently, the signal wire may have broken. see if you can get any readings from the floor (the depth/distance will be off in air as opposed to water)

if its under any kind of warranty like the guys above me said it sounds like a bad transducer. if it works when its warm, then stops working when it gets cold, there is a bad connection or a broken signal wire.

hopefully its just the transducer and not something internal in the head unit.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

That happened to me with my marcum last year but it was the battery. Once I changed the battery everything worked fine again.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

first off thanx every one the advice ......
ok i took everything out of the case... i unplugged and replugged a couple times.. no go
then i tried the transducer on the floor and moved every part of the wire and cranked the gain and move the depth knob and nothing...
I already put a new battery in ... nothing , hooked it to my new truck battery (with jumpers) and nothing... 
i will call marcum monday when they are open and more than likely will send it in for them to go thru and tune the whole thing and fix it for $80..
as a new transducer goes for about $80 any ways.....
http://marcumtech.com/service-charge/marcum-tune-up.html


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine did that, twice. Both from drops. Killed transducer first time, board second time. I'm way more careful where I put it now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My vex did pretty much the same thing. Had battery on charger before using. Spin was weak, light at top for a couple seconds then nothing. Checked battery w/ voltmeter-6.5 vts. Checked charger-0.6 vts! Bad charger(don't assume it's charging)! After new charger on battery-unit is running strong! Check everything with Meter! Cheap VOM meters at Harbor Frt.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Forgot to add. Marcum service was great to deal with. Quick turn around.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Talk to tech service and they said to send it in. Should have it back next week. Thanx again for the replies!!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> My vex did pretty much the same thing. Had battery on charger before using. Spin was weak, light at top for a couple seconds then nothing. Checked battery w/ voltmeter-6.5 vts. Checked charger-0.6 vts! Bad charger(don't assume it's charging)! After new charger on battery-unit is running strong! Check everything with Meter! Cheap VOM meters at Harbor Frt.



Had the same thing happen last year. Sent it up there and they said the battery wasnt charged?? They sent me a extra battery and after testing the charger found a broken wire by the quick disconnect plug. Cut it off, attached new leads on the wires and tried it out. Both batteries fully charged. The indicator light would always stay green. After I changed the leads and plugged in the battery it turned red on both of them like it was suppose to and turned green when fully charged.


----------

